# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Νοτίων και πέριξ - Q2.2016

## Convict

*Για το Σάββατο 02.07.2016*

Τοποθεσία... ΕΔΕΜ Ηλιούπολη.

14:00 με 15:00 ώρα προσέλευσης.

----------


## mikemtb

::

----------


## tsatasos

Μέσα

----------


## Juan

Μας βλέπω να πιάνουμε τη μεγάλη αίθουσα...

----------


## nikolas_350

> Μας βλέπω να πιάνουμε τη μεγάλη αίθουσα...


Και στην μικρή μια χαρά θα είμαστε. Να μπορούμε να μιλάμε όλοι με όλους.  ::

----------


## Juan

Ειδικά άμα μιλάω και χαλαρά εγώ ε , θα έχουμε τρελό packet loss χαχαχα

----------

